# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  Disabling SpyBot TeaTimer

## NickGolovko

1. Please run Spybot, choose from the menu "Mode" => "Advanced Mode"
2. Please choose “Tools” from the left-side menu.
3. Click "Resident"
4. Uncheck the "Teatimer" and "SDHelper" boxes.
5. Please reboot your machine.

----------

